# الرجاله غلابة صدقوني !!! (اللي بيطلبة قبل الجواز واللي بيطلبة بعد الجواز))



## ramyghobrial (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*صفات يطلبها الرجل في المرأة قبل الزواج .. ثم يندم ويطلب عكسها بعده *​ 



 



ستارنت – جورج صبري: رغبات الرجل في المرأة متعددة، وإن كانت تنحصر في أخلاقها وجمالها وطبعها وما إلى ذلك من صفات معروفة، ولكن الغريب أن الرجل يطلب في شريكته صفات معينة ثم يعاني منها بشدة فيما بعد بل ويطلب عكسها بعد الزواج، وهذه الصفات المتناقضة هي: 




*ذكية – غبية *


يعجب جدا الرجل بالفتاة الدؤرومة، ويكون سعيدا جدا إذا ارتبط بها، ولكن بعد ذلك يندم بشدة، لأن هذه الدؤرومة ستعرف متى ينتهي عمله ومتى وجب عليه التواجد في المنزل، وما هو الفارق بين زميلة العمل والعشيقة، وما هو الفارق بين مكالمات العمل ومكالمات الترويش، وما هي الميزدات التي لها معنى والميزدات العادية، كما ستعرف جيدا أن نبيلة زميلته في العمل هي هي نبيل الذي يكلمه كل شوية في التليفون. 


*رياضية – مأنتخة *


ينبهر الرجل بالفتاة التي تمارس الرياضة، لأنها تكون أكثر انفتاحا ورشاقة وإرادة وبها مميزات الرياضيين من كفاح وتألق ورغبة في النجاح، ولكن مع هذه المرأة يعاني بشدة بعد الزواج، لأنه سيجدها تضع النادي كأولوية في اهتماماتها ثم يأتي المطبخ بعده، كما أنها تستيقظ مبكرا وتلف التراك مرتين ولن تحضر لك الإفطار، أما إذا أخطأت في حقها فربنا يستر عليك لو كانت بتلعب كاراتيه، فهو يتمناها أن تأنتخ بعد الزواج ويندم على زواجه من هذه الرياضية الرشيقة. رغم أن استطلاعات الرأي والبحوث أثبتت ميل الرجال إلى هذه النوعية من النساء. 


*مهتمة بنفسها – مدهولة *


يرتبط الرجل بالتأكيد بالمرأة التي تهتم بنفسها جدا، فهو لا ينجذب لمن لا تضع ماكياج، ومن تكوي شعرها مرة واحدة في السنة، ومن تضع مانيكير كل شهرين تلاتة حتى يكون هذا المانيكير على أظافرها أشبه بنقاط الدم الناشفة المتناثرة، ولذلك فهو يأخذ الفتاة التي تبهره برموشها – الصناعي – وصاحبة القوام الرشيق – بالكورسيه- وجميلة الوجه – بالماكياج - ، ولكنه يتعب جدا معها بعد الزواج لأنها تكلفه أكثر من طاقته، وربما لا تطبخ طوال اليوم لأنها لا تريد أن تبوظ المانيكير، لدرجة أنه يتمناها أن تصبح مدهولة على عينها بدلا من هذا الهم. 





*صفات يتجاهلها الرجل في المرأة قبل الزواج وتصدمه بعده *​ 

ستارنت – جورج صبري: تعالى كدة واسأل أي شخص عن مواصفات شريكة حياته المنتظرة، سوف يجيبك على الفور "عايزها أخلاق وطيبة والجمال مش كل حاجة بالنسبالي" وهذا الكلام غير منطقي بالمرة، فالأخلاق كدة كدة يجب أن تتوافر ولا تحتاج إلى أن تطلبها بالاسم، فهل يقول أحد إنه يريد في سيارته الجديدة أن يكون فيها موتور، فمن البديهي أن يوجد الموتور فهو لا يحتاج إلى تأكيد، أما بالنسبة للطيبة فهي صفة يجب أن يطلبها الشخص ولكنه ينساها تماما أو يتناساها لو وجد الجمال الصارخ الذي ينسيه أي حاجة، فالواقع يقول إن الشكل هو المعيار الأساسي لكثير من الزيجات: 


وهناك 4 أشياء لا يضعها الرجل في الاعتبار في فترة الخطوبة أو حتى في فترة البحث عن شريكة الحياة، ولكنه يصطدم بها بعد الزواج: 


*خفة الدم *


عادة ما يختار الرجل الفتاة صاحبة الابتسامة الرقيقة الهادئة وسط المحيطين، والتي لا تسمع لها صوتا وسطهم، لأن هناك من يبتعدون عن الارتباط من الفتاة صاحبة الضحكة المجلجلة والقهقهة الصاخبة. 


ويعتقد الرجل أن هذه الفتاة التي لا تتكلم، هي الأكثر أدبا وتربية، ولا يضع في ذهنه أبدا أن هذا الصمت ربما يكون نتيجة كآبة وانطواء وعدم ثقة في النفس وقلة المعلومات ونقص المعرفة وفقدان القدرة على الاتصال بالآخرين. 


وحتى لو قلتلي يا عزيزي ان الرجل مسيره يخطبها ويعرفها على حقيقتها، أقول لك أن ذلك لن يحدث، لأن الرجل في فترة الخطوبة يكون كل تركيزه على كلامه هو فقط، ولا يركز كثيرا في كلامها، وهذا خطأ فادح. 


فالرجل يحاول دائما البحث عن الافيه والقفشة الطريفة، ويبهره جدا أن تكون خطيبته مسنتحاله – لو معرفتش يعني إيه مسنتحاله مش مشكلة – فهو يفرح بنفسه كثيرا حينما يجدها في حالة ضحك دائم على كلامه، وفي قهقهة مستمرة طول ما هو بيرمي افيهاته ويحكيلها عن بطولاته، ولا يهتم كثيرا بما تقول هي لأنه سعيد بأنها منبهرة بأحاديثة. 


أما بعد الزواج فسوف يحتاج الرجل أن تكون هي أكثر من زوجة، فهي شريكة أيضا، يجب أن تشاركه الحديث على أقل تقدير، وهنا يفاجأ الرجل بأنها لا تفهم النكت ولا تضع الضحك كأولوية عندها، ودايما تشتكي وتتنهد وتنعزل وعايشة في دور المغلوبة على أمرها التعبانة الشقيانة، وتتحول بذلك حياة الرجل إلى شيء لا يطاق لأنه خالي من الضحك والابتسامة والمخ المفتح. 


*تعاملها مع أسرتها *


يركز الشاب خلال فترة الخطوبة على تحسين العلاقة بين شريكته وبين أسرته والعكس، ويعتبرها إنسانة كويسة جدا إذا أحبت أسرته، كما أنه يسعد كثيرا إذا قامت أسرته بالثناء عليها، ووسط هذا المجهود والقلق تحسبا لحدوث أي شيء يعكر صفو العلاقة بين الطرفين، ينسى الرجل ملاحظة سلوك شريكة حياته مع أهلها، فهذا مؤشر خطير جدا. 


فربما تكون قاسية عليهم، وربما تنفعل كثيرا على والديها، أو تسيئ معاملة الأخوة، فهي قد ترسم على الشاب حب والدته في اللحظات القليلة التي تجلسها معها، ولكن المعدن الأصلي لا يظهر إلا من خلال طبيعة علاقتها بأسرتها وهي العلاقة التي لا ينظر إليها أي رجل. 


*الصبر *


يفسر الرجل استعجال خطيبته على أنه نوع من الحب والرغبة في الزواج بسرعة، فهو يفسر عدم صبرها على فقره كنوع من الرغبة في الزواج، ويفسر عدم صبرها على تأخيره كنوع من الحب والرغبة في عدم الانتظار، ولكنه في الحقيقة لا يدرك أبدا أن هذا الاستعجال هو صفة أساسية فيها ومؤثرة جدا في الحياة الزوجية وقادرة على تدمير أي علاقة، لأنها لن تصبر عليه في مرضه ولا في نقص لوازم المنزل ولا في أي شيء. 


*حسن معاملة الآخرين *


هل عمرك شفت راجل فك الخطوبة لأن خطيبته هزقت الجرسون أو نهرت في شحاتة أو مسحت بكرامة السايس الأرض؟ استحالة طبعا، فالحب يجعل الرجل يعتقد أنها بذلك شخصية قوية وصاحبة كرامة وكبرياء، ولكن الحقيقة قد تقول إنها خنقة ومتعالية ومتعنطظة وإنفة ولا يطيق الإنسان أن يجلس بجانبها أساسا لا أن يتزوجها. 

*رايي بقة الشخصي *
*فية حاجة لو دور عليها ولاقاها اكيد هاتغنية عن دة كلة *
*بتحبة وهو بيحبها بجد مش هايفكر في حاجة تانية !!!*


----------



## ارووجة (15 ديسمبر 2006)

انا رأي


انو الطرفين اللي بحبو بعض

حبو بعض علشان تصرفاتهم وصيفاتهم بتكون متقاربة على بعض
يعني  زي مابتعامل  هي اهلها  هو رح يتعامل معهن وبالعكس
وازا هو صبور  هي  رح تكون  صبورة كرمال  زوجها  وبالعكس


وكل الصفات الباقية

لانه  الحب  بيجمع  بين شخصين متقاربين على بعض 
كل شخص بكمل التاني

والحب كمان اخد وعطى  


ومرسي على موضوعك الجميل

ربنا معاك اخي


----------



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*



ذكية – غبية 


يعجب جدا الرجل بالفتاة الدؤرومة، ويكون سعيدا جدا إذا ارتبط بها، ولكن بعد ذلك يندم بشدة، لأن هذه الدؤرومة ستعرف متى ينتهي عمله ومتى وجب عليه التواجد في المنزل، وما هو الفارق بين زميلة العمل والعشيقة، وما هو الفارق بين مكالمات العمل ومكالمات الترويش، وما هي الميزدات التي لها معنى والميزدات العادية، كما ستعرف جيدا أن نبيلة زميلته في العمل هي هي نبيل الذي يكلمه كل شوية في التليفون.

أنقر للتوسيع...



خلتني اغير وجهة نظري في الذكية يا رامي

:smil13: :smil13: :smil13: 

بس برضه بحس الذكية احسن وليها مميزات كتير

كفاية انها هتفهمك من نظرة عنيك من كلمة ممكن تكون عادية 

ولكن انت قاصد ليها حاجات تانية 

وكمان هتخليك تفكر كويس وتبقي اذكي منها علشان متعرفش اني نبيلة هي نبيل 

ههههههههههه

شكرا يا رامي 

الموضوع فيه نقاط هامة فعلا*​


----------



## mrmr120 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خلتني اغير وجهة نظري في الذكية يا رامي*​*
> 
> :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: ​
> بس برضه بحس الذكية احسن وليها مميزات كتير​
> ...


 
*بس برضو هتفقس هتتفقس حتى لو مراتك غابية *
*الكدب مالوش رجلين *
*فا الاحسن ليك تخليك فى حالك من شغلك للبيت *
*ومن البيت للشغل *
*مش من الشغل لنبيل والعكس*
*هتتعكش يابابا *
*الموضوع حلو اوى او ى يارامى*
*بس شكلة هيجى على دمغكم *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *بس برضو هتفقس هتتفقس حتى لو مراتك غابية *
> 
> *الكدب مالوش رجلين *
> *فا الاحسن ليك تخليك فى حالك من شغلك للبيت *
> ...


​

*طيب راضي ضميرك دي تبقي يحاة *

*من البيت للشغل ومن الشغل للبيت*

*في الاثارة والمغامرة *

*لما الواحد يكون مرعوب وهو بيكلم نبيل من وراء المدام *

*:t33:*​


----------



## mrmr120 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> *طيب راضي ضميرك دي تبقي يحاة *​
> ...


 
*طب مانتا لو كلمت نبيل هتتعكش*
*وهتتهد حياتك ولا هيبقى فى مراتك ولا مغامرة ولا نبيل حتى*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> انا رأي
> 
> 
> انو الطرفين اللي بحبو بعض
> ...


 

انا موضح الكلمة دي يااروجه في اخر الموضوع وانا معاكي مليووووووون في المية 
بجد انا بنبسط اوي لما بتردي لموضوع ليا 
شكرا ليكي يااروجه


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خلتني اغير وجهة نظري في الذكية يا رامي*​*
> 
> :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: ​
> بس برضه بحس الذكية احسن وليها مميزات كتير​
> ...


 

بس اية اللي يخلية يلعب بديلة ياكوبتيك لو كان بيحبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (15 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *بس برضو هتفقس هتتفقس حتى لو مراتك غابية *
> 
> *الكدب مالوش رجلين *
> *فا الاحسن ليك تخليك فى حالك من شغلك للبيت *
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه صح يامرمر


----------



## tina_tina (15 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع حلو يا رامى:smil12: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (15 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *طب مانتا لو كلمت نبيل هتتعكش*
> 
> 
> *وهتتهد حياتك ولا هيبقى فى مراتك ولا مغامرة ولا نبيل حتى*​


 
*لاء ما هنا بقي الواحد يكون حريص وذكي*

*علشان المدام مش تعكشني*

*وهنا بقي المغامرة*

*:yahoo:*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 ديسمبر 2006)

هنا مش المغامرة 
هنا هاتقول يارحمن يارحيم ياحبيبي


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*ياااه يا رامي*

*مكنتش افتكر قلبك ضعيف كدا *

*اخص علي الرجالة*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 ديسمبر 2006)

مع نفسك بقة ياعم اخص اخص بس ارضي ربنا ياعم :yaka:  واخلص لحبيبي :yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا جامد الكلام بس فين الحب!!!!!!!!!


بس يا مينا يا حدق لما تعمل كده هتبقي خيانه


ما ادراك والخيانه بقي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 ديسمبر 2006)

كنت لسة بقولة يابسمة يرضيي اللي بيقولة دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

رامي : أنت أسلوبك رائع في اٍداره الحوار ....
هكتب تعليقي بعد ( ترجمة بعض الكلمات :smil13: ) .


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

> *الصبر
> 
> 
> *يفسر الرجل استعجال خطيبته على أنه نوع من الحب والرغبة في الزواج بسرعة، فهو يفسر عدم صبرها على فقره كنوع من الرغبة في الزواج، ويفسر عدم صبرها على تأخيره كنوع من الحب والرغبة في عدم الانتظار، ولكنه في الحقيقة لا يدرك أبدا أن هذا الاستعجال هو صفة أساسية فيها ومؤثرة جدا في الحياة الزوجية وقادرة على تدمير أي علاقة، لأنها لن تصبر عليه في مرضه ولا في نقص لوازم المنزل ولا في أي شيء.
> ...


كلام مفيد و مختصر .
لكن الحب يجب أن ينفع عن الفكر و العقل و العاطفه ......أو سيكون حبا ناقصا ......فيكون معرضا للاٍهتزاز و السقوط في أي لحظه ( طبعا رأيي الشخصي ).
----------------------------------------------
المره الجايه ترجم الكلمات الغريبه ( ههههههههههههههه ) .
----------------------------------------------------
موضوع متميز يا رامي .
أشكرك جدا عليه ......فعلا نبهتني لنقطه مهمه ما كونتش شايفها بوضوح .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كنت لسة بقولة يابسمة يرضيي اللي بيقولة دة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*:dntknw: :dntknw:  قال يرضينى قال
الا الخيانه يا أبنى*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

انا سامع ديول وحورات اية يا رامى
واية صورة الراجل المجنون الى فى اول الموضوع دة


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب قولنا تعليقك بقة يابيتر ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مع نفسك بقة ياعم اخص اخص بس ارضي ربنا ياعم :yaka: واخلص لحبيبي :yahoo:


 
*



بس يا مينا يا حدق لما تعمل كده هتبقي خيانه


ما ادراك والخيانه بقي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: *​


----------



## mrmr120 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*مينا رفع الراية البيضة *
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 ديسمبر 2006)

وكان اية لازمتها بقة اخص ومش اخص ياعم كوبتيك 
ياشماتتة مرمر فيك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*هههههههههههههه
كويس انه لحق نفسه ورفع الرايه البيضه*


----------



## mary (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *تعاملها مع أسرتها *
> 
> 
> يركز الشاب خلال فترة الخطوبة على تحسين العلاقة بين شريكته وبين أسرته والعكس، ويعتبرها إنسانة كويسة جدا إذا أحبت أسرته، كما أنه يسعد كثيرا إذا قامت أسرته بالثناء عليها، ووسط هذا المجهود والقلق تحسبا لحدوث أي شيء يعكر صفو العلاقة بين الطرفين، ينسى الرجل ملاحظة سلوك شريكة حياته مع أهلها، فهذا مؤشر خطير جدا.
> ...


 
الموضوع كله جميل لكن النقطة دى لفتت إنتباهى وعلى فكرة أحب أزود نقطة إن فى أحيان كثير تكون طباع البنت زى طباع الأم لذلك على العريس المقبل على الزواج ملاحظة طباع الأم وتعاملها مع زوجها لأن البنت غالباً ما تتأثر بذلك .


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> الموضوع كله جميل لكن النقطة دى لفتت إنتباهى وعلى فكرة أحب أزود نقطة إن فى أحيان كثير تكون طباع البنت زى طباع الأم لذلك على العريس المقبل على الزواج ملاحظة طباع الأم وتعاملها مع زوجها لأن البنت غالباً ما تتأثر بذلك .


 
تمام ياماري وحتى ان مكنتش زيها اوي اكيد متاثرة بيها 
بس انا في الااخر والاول يهمني طباع البنت اللي اكتشفتها !!


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *خلتني اغير وجهة نظري في الذكية يا رامي*​*
> 
> :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: ​
> بس برضه بحس الذكية احسن وليها مميزات كتير​
> ...


 


ايوه انا معاك
لازم الاتنين يكونوا بيفهموا بعض من غير ما يتكلموا
من نظرات من تعبيرات من غير كلام

يعني انا عن نفسي محبش الراجل الشخشيخه
احب الي يناقشني ياخد برائي
وفي نفس الوقت محبش سي السيد في كل حاجه
يعني يشورني ميبقاش ماشي من دماغه


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmr120 قال:


> *بس برضو هتفقس هتتفقس حتى لو مراتك غابية *
> 
> *الكدب مالوش رجلين *
> *فا الاحسن ليك تخليك فى حالك من شغلك للبيت *
> ...


 


عسل يا مرمر


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> *طيب راضي ضميرك دي تبقي يحاة *​
> ...


 


ماهو دي متعه الحياه يا مينا
انك لو عرفت تكلم نبيل هتبقا فزت وعملت انجاز
لكن لو كلمته قدامها فين المتعه والاثاره
:yahoo: 

شكلك كل يوم هتنام مع البواب يا مينا
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس اية اللي يخلية يلعب بديلة ياكوبتيك لو كان بيحبها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


تقول ايه يا رامي
فيه ناس ميملاش عنيها غير التراب

علي راي المثل ديل ال ــــــــــــــــــــ    عمره ميتعدل ابدا
:a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82:


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ياااه يا رامي*​
> 
> *مكنتش افتكر قلبك ضعيف كدا *​
> 
> *اخص علي الرجالة*​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
رامي ماشي بمبدا خليك مش عارفه ايه يحتار عدوك فيك


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *لا جامد الكلام بس فين الحب!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> *بس يا مينا يا حدق لما تعمل كده هتبقي خيانه*
> ...


 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلاهوي خل الموضوع في خيانه
امال لو مكنش نبيل كانت مش عارفه مين بقا
كان هيبقا ايه
جريمه تستحق الشنق
دا نبيل يا جدعان نبيل


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *:kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: :kap: *​


 


يلاهوي يا مينا انت رفعت الرايه بدري كدا

انت يا وله دا نبيل امال لو كانت ماجي ولا مش عارفه مين
كنت عملت ايه
كنت انتحرت


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mary قال:


> الموضوع كله جميل لكن النقطة دى لفتت إنتباهى وعلى فكرة أحب أزود نقطة إن فى أحيان كثير تكون طباع البنت زى طباع الأم لذلك على العريس المقبل على الزواج ملاحظة طباع الأم وتعاملها مع زوجها لأن البنت غالباً ما تتأثر بذلك .


 

علي راي المثل اقلب القدره علي فمها تطلع البت لامها
البنت بتبقا نسخه طبق الاصل من الام حتي لو حاولت تبقا غير امها بتبقا برضه مسخه منها


----------



## Coptic Man (18 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> يلاهوي يا مينا انت رفعت الرايه بدري كدا
> 
> انت يا وله دا نبيل امال لو كانت ماجي ولا مش عارفه مين
> كنت عملت ايه
> كنت انتحرت


 
*اصلهم شريرين خالص يا ميريت*

*فا انا قولت اخلص وارفع الراية*

*بدال ما يقطعوني ويطلعوني خاين و جاسوس*

*وكل الجرائم والعبر فيا *

*:smil13:*

*بس انا رفعتها علشان اسكتهم بس*

:smil12:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بس بقة ياكوبتيك خلاص بقة 
بعد اية انت رفعت البيضة


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *اصلهم شريرين خالص يا ميريت*​
> 
> *فا انا قولت اخلص وارفع الراية*​
> *بدال ما يقطعوني ويطلعوني خاين و جاسوس*​
> ...


 


لا يا مينا مينفعش
كدا تستسلم بسهوله
دا نبيل مش حد تاني نبييييييل


----------



## ramyghobrial (18 ديسمبر 2006)

رجعلتك ميريت يامينا 
اهو جالك اللي ياخد بتاري منك ياكوبتيك :ranting:


----------



## ميريت (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> بس بقة ياكوبتيك خلاص بقة
> بعد اية انت رفعت البيضة


 


الا صحيح يا رامي انت هتخاف تكلم موني من ورا المدام
:banned: :banned: :banned: :banned:


----------



## ميرنا (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*ربنا يخليك لمصر يا رامى يبنى موضيعك بجد بتلفت النظر لنقط  كتير*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> mirit_thabet
> 
> الا صحيح يا رامي انت هتخاف تكلم موني من ورا المدام
> :banned: :banned: :banned: :banned:


 
نعم تقصدي ية سعادتك:t32: :t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ربنا يخليك لمصر يا رامى يبنى موضيعك بجد بتلفت النظر لنقط كتير*


 
ربنا يخليكي ياميرنا واحشانا مشاركاتك اوي:smil12:


----------



## ميريت (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> رجعلتك ميريت يامينا
> اهو جالك اللي ياخد بتاري منك ياكوبتيك :ranting:


 


ليه يارامي هو مينا عمل ايه في غيابي الطويل خالص دا
ولا انت لسه موضوع دكر البط حازز في نفسيتك ولا تزعل نفسك يارامي بكره ربنا يفك عقده لسانك وتعرف تشرح
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
اي خدمه يا كوبتك


----------



## ميريت (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> نعم تقصدي ية سعادتك:t32: :t32:


 


الاموشن الي انا شايفاه دا ضرب ولا ايه سعادتك   :ranting: :ranting: 


وبعدين اذا كان مينا يكلم نبيل من ورا المدام عملتوها خيانه
امال لو كلمت انت موني هتعتبر ايه :t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 ديسمبر 2006)

على الطلاق مافاهم منك اي حاجة
موني مين يابنتي 
موني هاكلمة غصب عن اي حد اومال اية ؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> على الطلاق مافاهم منك اي حاجة
> موني مين يابنتي
> موني هاكلمة غصب عن اي حد اومال اية ؟؟؟


 



مش طلعت هوت خاين عشان هيكلم نبيل يبقا لما انت تكلم موني يبقا خاين والمفروض نقيم عليك الحد


----------



## tina_tina (20 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مش طلعت هوت خاين عشان هيكلم نبيل يبقا لما انت تكلم موني يبقا خاين والمفروض نقيم عليك الحد


 
ما تفهمونا يا جماعة :new2: 
بدل ما احنا قاعدين ( احمممممممممممممم)
اكياس مش عارفة ايه كده:ranting: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 ديسمبر 2006)

> بس بقة ياكوبتيك خلاص بقة
> بعد اية انت رفعت البيضة


 
*يا حرام ضحكت عليك بالراية البيضاء للدرجة دي يا رامي*

*:gy0000:* 



> لا يا مينا مينفعش
> كدا تستسلم بسهوله
> دا نبيل مش حد تاني نبييييييل


 
*مش استسلام يا مرمر*

*ده انا بضحك عليهم بس*

:new6: 


> رجعلتك ميريت يامينا
> اهو جالك اللي ياخد بتاري منك ياكوبتيك


 
*ميريت تاخد بتارك*

*اخص علي رجالة اليومين دول *

*وبعدين ميريت دي ملاك المنتدي *

*اقعد انتا ساكت بس واطلع منها وهي تعمر*

*:t6:* 



> الا صحيح يا رامي انت هتخاف تكلم موني من ورا المدام


 
*صحيح يا رامي هتكلم موني*

*وننس هتنساها يا خاين *

*:smil4:* 




> ليه يارامي هو مينا عمل ايه في غيابي الطويل خالص دا
> ولا انت لسه موضوع دكر البط حازز في نفسيتك ولا تزعل نفسك يارامي بكره ربنا يفك عقده لسانك وتعرف تشرح
> 
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه*

*عسل يا ميريت* 




> مش طلعت هوت خاين عشان هيكلم نبيل يبقا لما انت تكلم موني يبقا خاين والمفروض نقيم عليك الحد


 
*انا بقترح نقيم عليه الحد و الاثنين :smil12:* 




> ما تفهمونا يا جماعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*انا عارفها*

*قصدك اني حضرتك لامؤخذة يعني*

*كيس جوافة *

*:t3:* 

​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 ديسمبر 2006)

كوبتيك حبيب قلبي 
كل اللي بيعمله 
يخش يولعها ويجري 
ربنا يهديك ياحبيبي
ومعلشي ياتينا هو اللي ستين كيس جوافة
ومش تتضايقي ولا تردي عليه ها ولا اي حاجة فاهماني طبعا 
احنا بدنا نهدي النفوس


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

tina_tina قال:


> ما تفهمونا يا جماعة :new2:
> 
> بدل ما احنا قاعدين ( احمممممممممممممم)
> 
> اكياس مش عارفة ايه كده:ranting: ​


 


مفيش يا تينا كل الحكايه كورس غتاته مركز علي رامي


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *يا حرام ضحكت عليك بالراية البيضاء للدرجة دي يا رامي*​
> *:gy0000:*​
> 
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شربات ياهوت
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
انا جيت وهنغتت علي رامي سوا
ها متخفش ياهوت وراك حريم ياكلوا الزلط


----------



## ميريت (21 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> كوبتيك حبيب قلبي
> كل اللي بيعمله
> يخش يولعها ويجري
> ربنا يهديك ياحبيبي
> ...


 

ال هوت الي بيولعها ال

دانت شراره


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ال هوت الي بيولعها ال
> 
> دانت شراره


 
مش ليكي دعوه بيا انا وكوبتيك انا وهو شورة خير :ranting:


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> مش ليكي دعوه بيا انا وكوبتيك انا وهو شورة خير :ranting:


 



يرضيك كدا يا مينا
اطلع انا منهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يرضية اة :beee: مش كوبتيك الل يتضحك عليى بكلمتين


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب نستني لما يدخل ونشوف هيكون رايه ايه

:ranting: ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يابنتي دة راجل من غير مانستنى انا عارفة كويس اوي اوي


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> يابنتي دة راجل من غير مانستنى انا عارفة كويس اوي اوي


 


شوف بقا التوقيع
هو حد قال يا واد انه مش راجل
دا مينا راجل وسيد الرجاله


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> شوف بقا التوقيع
> هو حد قال يا واد انه مش راجل
> دا مينا راجل وسيد الرجاله


 

اسمع كلامك اصدقك :smil13: 
اشوف افعالك استغرب :dntknw:


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اسمع كلامك اصدقك :smil13:
> اشوف افعالك استغرب :dntknw:


 


وله انت هتلبسني مصيبه
طيب كبيرلي بقا الكلام الي هتوي نفسك في داهيه بيه دا
شكلك مش هتعدي من تحت ايد ال 185


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> وله انت هتلبسني مصيبه
> طيب كبيرلي بقا الكلام الي هتوي نفسك في داهيه بيه دا
> شكلك مش هتعدي من تحت ايد ال 185


 
يعني هو ماتعرفيش تعدلي وتتظبتي الردود 
وبعدين اجري بقة علشان مش احبسلك ال 185
تليفون صغير لللوا عز الدين


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> يعني هو ماتعرفيش تعدلي وتتظبتي الردود
> وبعدين اجري بقة علشان مش احبسلك ال 185
> تليفون صغير لللوا عز الدين


 


بس يله 
اجري العب جمب الحيط
انت عارف ككويس انك مش هتلحق تطلع حتي الموبايل من جيبك
هتبقي هريسه يا بطه


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش تخافي *
*موبايلي تتش اسكرين *
*وسريييييييع موت*


----------



## ميريت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوه شفته تحفه
بس مش هيلحق يطلع من جيبك
يعني ولا تتش ولا متتشش


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> ايوه شفته تحفه
> بس مش هيلحق يطلع من جيبك
> يعني ولا تتش ولا متتشش


 
البودي جاردزززز
هايخلثو عليه :dance:


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> البودي جاردزززز
> هايخلثو عليه :dance:


 


انت بتهزر ولا ايه انت عارف وزنه كام وطوله كام
اه طوله عارفه
185 لكن وزنه بقا 137.5
شوف بقا انهي بادي جارد الي هيقدر علي مونمون اخويا دا


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 ديسمبر 2006)

اجري اجري كدة
مفيش حد فوق القانون ياماما حتى لو كان اية


----------



## ميريت (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يارامي طاوعني يارامي
انت تخين صحيح بس مش قده


----------



## جيلان (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرجاله غلابة صدقوني !!! (اللي بيطلبة قبل الجواز واللي بيطلبة بعد الجواز*

*الموضوع جامد مووووووووووت
بس ليه تخليهم ياخدو بالهم من موضوع الزكية ده
ما تخليها مفاجعة بعد الجواز  هههههههههههههههه*


----------

